# GMR Pig!



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Decided to head out to the GMR this morning. Found the water up but clear, so I decided to throw into a pocket that is normally dry. Ended up landing this PIG on a crankbait in about 4 FOW. Must have moved up to spawn. Anyway, I didn't have a scale or a tape measure, but I estimate at 21 - 21.5" and not quite five pounds.




So go ahead (insert member name here), get out your ruler and calculator and tell me it's no more than X inches - you're wrong...this thing is huge!  

Sorry...I couldn't help myself.

Kevin


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

awesome catch! And I agree with your estimates on length and weight exactly.

My biggest creek smallie was in that lengh range and I know just how special those fish are.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice fish, looks very healthy too.
I'll calculate the size for you; If we figure your finger (X) width is .875", and the space between your fingers (Y) at 1.0", and 3.5 of the width of your hands (Z) as held to cover the length of that smallie, that makes him 22.75".
Heres how it works; [(X x 4) + (Y x 3)] x 3.50 = 22.75  
Now all the a-holes can just appreciate the picture.
Nice catch.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

My only question is what happened to the rest of the back ground in the pic? Nice fish.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

If you saw the background you'd know his spot. Then he'd have to kill you. Sorry, some things are propitatory.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Let's just say it's popular enough as it is... I've never removed the background from any picture that I have posted before, but recently, I have seen a dramatic increase in the volume of traffic at locations which are posted on here frequently, and as small as these holes are, it can't be good for the fish or the river.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## BigSmallieMike (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice fish - although there is no way that thing is X inches long!


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Great fish she could be older than you did it go back???


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice fish indeed.


----------



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

Outstanding fish indeed. Were you on the East side or the west side.


----------



## 14shadow (Apr 1, 2006)

That fish can't be bigger than 12".....just kidding.....that is a nice smallie on any body of water. I am so jealous, I have not been able to hit the river at all this spring. Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

That is a TRUE PIG Kevin...congrats! Hope you put it back where I can catch it!!


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Got out again this morning for about half an hour before I went golfing. The bite was great, but didn't find any monsters this time. Caught four smallmouth, one 12", two that went about 14-15", and one nice 17" - 17 1/2" fish. All were caught on a tube today, and all have been released unharmed.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

WOW! That is a monster!

I'm going to start fishing the GMR for smallies!


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Rooster,

There are some big ones in there. I caught probably 10-12 over 18" in a span of about 3 weeks last fall. Biggest went 19.25". I have a picture on my phone if I ever get motivated enough to download it. The one I caught on Saturday that went almost 22" is by far the biggest one I have caught, but NOT the largest one I have seen caught. There are some true monsters in the GMR!!!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive seen some BIG smallies come out of the GMR tribs, but nothing like that out of the main river (in my area). I really have not fished the GMR for smallies, just flats. However, I will have the kayak out looking for smallies on Wednesday, and again on Sunday if we do not get too much rain.


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

Hell yeah, awesome fish bro. Congrats.


----------



## B1gDaddyT (May 19, 2006)

That fish is a beast! Though we've never met I gotta send a shout out to your dad for turning me onto the website here. I met him a cpl years ago at the Knightsbridge dam.

FYI to the rest of you I do have the background replacement tool needed to identify the sacred hole...Haaaaaha! Just kidding, I'da dont the same thing.
Gotta love & protect our honeyholes!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Man that looks nice. Congrats!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

that's a nice black crappie


----------

